# hard-mouthed weimer



## garyb (Oct 6, 2007)

Hello--this topic might have been covered before, am new to the board. I have a 5 year old weim who loves to hunt pheasant, has an excellent nose but one problem: if she gets to a bird before I do (usually), she feels that she has to kill the bird, resulting in berger-breast. Lots of coaxing to "leave it" has helped. Any suggestions (other then the one from a buddy "get a pheasant from a game farm, wrap barbed wire around it, then play fetch") would be appreciated.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Is she trained on the ecollar?

If so, the instant she *HAS THE BIRD IN HER MOUTH*, command HERE sharply and nick her with the collar. If you can speed up the retrieve, she can't eat the bird.

If she's not a collar dog, see the stickies at top of this page on hold and force to cure her.


----------



## cancan (Feb 28, 2008)

is the dog Force broke to retrieve? doesnt sound like it.....might want to visit that process but might be too late.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

freeze some birds for training... can't chew a frozen bird.... does it chew anything else? dummies? play fetch with a bristle brush....

most importantly, Force-Fetching might be the only (best) way, maybe too late to correct this, but there is lotsa time to train....

does it retrieve? you say it gets to the bird before you do, like you don't want it to? if anything else force fetching will make your dog drop it when you say to... good luck


----------



## garyb (Oct 6, 2007)

gonehuntin' said:


> Is she trained on the ecollar?
> 
> If so, the instant she *HAS THE BIRD IN HER MOUTH*, command HERE sharply and nick her with the collar. If you can speed up the retrieve, she can't eat the bird.
> 
> If she's not a collar dog, see the stickies at top of this page on hold and force to cure her.


The dog is not trained to collar. Thanks for the info.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

If the dog isn't a collar dog, go to the two stickies above, "A gentler method of force" or my method of teaching hold. You better start now, you have a tough problem to overcome.


----------

